# You know your old when.....



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

My example ....lol..


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

You were only 20 back then, right?


----------



## bobcat71 (Jun 21, 2014)

When teaching high school a number of years ago, I was wearing a sweat shirt with a year on. A student asked if that was how old it was. It was the year she and a lot of her classmates were born which was 16 years before.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I would be able to tell if I was old if that old man would just get out of the mirror so can see myself.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

The TSS gang


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Ten Bears said:


> The TSS gang


Those were the good old days Ten Bear, had lots of fun on TSS. Never a dull moment.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I learned much about steelheading from TSS. This site is much better at taming drama or shutting it down before too much damage. 

Rickerd


----------

